# Hoilday let



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

We are coming over on the 27th August for 2 weeks, we are looking for a villa for rent. Any ideas whot to contact.

Thank you Jan


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Janetp said:


> We are coming over on the 27th August for 2 weeks, we are looking for a villa for rent. Any ideas whot to contact.
> 
> Thank you Jan


It would be of some help if the members new which area you want to go to ie Paphos-Larnaca-limasol-niicosia etc.


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi there

Sorry about that we are looking for something in Coral Bay.

Thank you Jan


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try this site.

Cyprus Villas - Your local holiday experts in Cyprus

Tony and Lynn are lovely people and very helpful.
Also unlike many holiday letting companies their pool maintenance team are properly trained and licenced, in fact Tony is the person who trains other companies employees.


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you, had a look and emailed them, Janet


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

Try Andri in Coral Bay tel no 99525458. She is very helpful. Her website is Paphos Car hire, rent villa and apartments for rent in Pafos, Cyprus Excursions and long term car rental. 
Good luck with your search. Plenty of properties available in Coral Bay.

Janet


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Great, thank you so much, will go and have a look just now, Janet


----------

